# Anyone got a R*200 and Cuboid?



## Mike (26/1/16)

I'd really appreciate a couple of pics of the pair of these. The R*200s are a little big for my tastes and this Cuboid is seriously tempting for me.

Thanks


----------



## method1 (26/1/16)

I went out with the intention of getting a smaller/stealthier mod than the RX and had my eyes on the cuboid, but it's actually slightly taller than the RX and almost as heavy.

It's a very solid, heavy mod. Quite sexy, but not small or dainty in any way 

Ended up getting a VTC mini instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> I'd really appreciate a couple of pics of the pair of these. The R*200s are a little big for my tastes and this Cuboid is seriously tempting for me.
> 
> Thanks


I don't own both but have played with a mate's cuboid extensively. 

Even though the Rx is a bigger and bulkier mod, I much prefer the feel of it in hand vs the cuboid.

I personally don't like the look or the in hand feel of the cuboid. But maybe I'm weird like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

So still in hunt of the perfect mod. Would love a single 26650 rolo style mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> So still in hunt of the perfect mod. Would love a single 26650 rolo style mod.


Sigelei has a single 26650 that look quite nice, but it's 90W - a wee bit less than the Rolo. Also doesn't do SS TC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Sigelei has a single 26650 that look quite nice, but it's 90W - a wee bit less than the Rolo.



Yea, I've see it but it seems relatively bulky considering.. A super compact 26650 would make me very happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> Yea, I've see it but it seems relatively bulky considering.. A super compact 26650 would make me very happy.


Just get a Mini Volt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to kanthal after ss tc

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (26/1/16)

What tanks are you using ? I can send you some RX200 images.

The Cuboid is a slightly bigger VTC Mini, menu etc works the same. Weight should be a little better than the RX200 with one less battery. 
The RX200 is a perfect fit for the hand, NOT for the pocket though, very bulky. Weight doesn't bother me that much since it feels like you are holding a 200w device and not some "toy". The SS Temp Control is giving me a little trouble at the moment, not sure I'm building correctly as I just don't get a decent pull on it with the Aromamizer. Will see on the Serpent and TFV4 mini now that I have my 24g SS316L wire 

Getting my order ready for a Cuboid, so if you aren't rushed I can give you my feedback on both devices, using my current tanks and the same builds on each. I do know that some of the tanks don't sit flush on this mod though, will have to test this out.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/1/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I don't own both but have played with a mate's cuboid extensively.
> 
> Even though the Rx is a bigger and bulkier mod, I much prefer the feel of it in hand vs the cuboid.
> 
> I personally don't like the look or the in hand feel of the cuboid. But maybe I'm weird like that.



Who knew you were busy reviewing my mod when you were using it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ezekiel (26/1/16)

I've got a R-DNA200, but for all practical purposes its the same thing (except a clunkier UI but access to some kick-ass software)..

My opinion is that you probably will not be taking a 2-or-more battery device as a out-and-about device - for these, any 1-battery mod can do the job just fine. Therefore, the extra weight/size of the RX200 is no problem at all. In fact, the design on the RX200 is just magnificent - it doesn't actually feel like a three battery mod.

The RX200 does have a very nice 510 connector, with a nice juice well for leaky attys - it works wonders!

Beyond the aesthetics, the two are practically the same. Both companies have released frequent firmware updates, no weird or buggy issues on both, and adjustable TCR possibilities since latest Firmware for both. So quite frankly, its just price/aesthetics/battery-power which should influence your decision.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/1/16)

Maybe these can help make your decision

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn (26/1/16)

My Rolo is at home, found these web pictures for reference...
Love them both...as desktop/couch mod


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)

What about a Vaporflask (vape Forward) Stout? I love the look.
Add to that a great battery door and choice of also using a 18650...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lingogrey (26/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> What about a Vaporflask (vape Forward) Stout? I love the look.
> Add to that a great battery door and choice of also using a 18650...


It does look awesome!

http://www.wismec.com/stout/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

I'm tempted to buy one. A little pricey, but damn it looks nice. Was looking at them when Mooch posted his 26650 results.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> I'm tempted to buy one. A little pricey, but damn it looks nice. Was looking at them when Mooch posted his 26650 results.


Yeah, not the cheapest but I think it's in a class of it own, and also much cheaper than the Vapor Flask SX etc. I wonder if any vendors will be bringing it in?


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah, not the cheapest but I think it's in a class of it own, and also much cheaper than the Vapor Flask SX etc. I wonder if any vendors will be bringing it in?



I looked at bringing it in myself, but can't seem to find good pricing on it. Looks like there were opening specials of it being muuuuch cheaper


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> I looked at bringing it in myself, but can't seem to find good pricing on it. Looks like there were opening specials of it being muuuuch cheaper


When I saw Phil Busardo interview the VF owner and introduce the Stout and Lite for the first time, they mentioned a price of $90 and $80 respectively.


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> When I saw Phil Busardo interview the VF owner and introduce the Stout and Lite for the first time, they mentioned a price of $90 and $80 respectively.


Cuboid to swop for it . Anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WernerK (26/1/16)

ge


Mike said:


> I'd really appreciate a couple of pics of the pair of these. The R*200s are a little big for my tastes and this Cuboid is seriously tempting for me.
> 
> Thanks


Get a eleaf istick 100w. more than enough power and its like half price at lungcandy at the moment. doesnt do TC though


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

WernerK said:


> ge
> 
> Get a eleaf istick 100w. more than enough power and its like half price at lungcandy at the moment. doesnt do TC though



Thanks for the input, but as I said previously in the thread, stainless steel on temperature control is so good, I'll probably never vape kanthal again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (26/1/16)

Mike said:


> Thanks for the input, but as I said previously in the thread, stainless steel on temperature control is so good, I'll probably never vape kanthal again.


Clearly i should try SS TC on my RX. a few people is saying its nice


----------



## Andre (26/1/16)

Vaporflask Stout. We MUST have!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike (26/1/16)

Andre said:


> Vaporflask Stout. We MUST have!



Vendors (@JakesSA) please consider a bundle with a 26650

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

